# xanax is plugging me up!!



## jblarson (Oct 23, 2002)

I have IBS/D. I just started taking the xanax for anxiety last week. Now Im plugged up and cramping. I used to take the Colestid because of the constant bile drip from the removel of the gall bladder 5 yrs ago. At that time I also had a Kidney stone witch they removed 4 mponths afater the gall bladder was removed. I though all of these things were causing my pain in the belly. Nope. Nothing has really changed other than I get real nervous when getting ready to travel somewhere. I can never find a bathroom when I need one.I went on the xanax (anxiety) to calm down the nerves when traveling to work. Like I said, now Im plugged up. I took some Citrosel this morning to hopefully have a bm in the next 12 hrs.I am so screwed up on wait to take for meds.At home on the counter I have: ziac (high Blood Pressure), Colestid (above), Nelev (antspasmatic), xanax (anxiety), Citrosel (loosen the bm's), Fibrecon (harden the bm's).Jay


----------



## bci (Jan 27, 2003)

I have taken Xanax and yes, it can plug up the works. It's also highly addictive. Why not ask your doctor about Klonopin instead ? It doesn't seem to stop me up and the addiction/withdrawal potential is much lower than with Xanax.


----------



## Rubber Underwear (Dec 17, 2002)

Try flax seed to clean out your system- start with a 1/4 cup a day with a hot beverage and drink it quickly before it thickens up like plaster. Results will be available before noon time if taken before 8 a.m.If you are concerned about accidents in your underwear,then try adult diapers with a plastic bag over the top of your diapers,this will make you air and gas tight for several hours,the longest time I wore diapers was 18 hours straightboy what a color when your diapers are full and growing outwards towards what feels like an explosive action about to happen,but as full as my diapers might have been,they never sprang a leak or cause me embassment. But You knew the time was coming when you had a hard time walking because your diapers were so full that you dare not sit down- never fear with a plastic bag overlay the protection is 100% safe. If you have questions call me ###916-442-2451 after 6 p.m. pst.


----------



## nsmith4366 (May 4, 2002)

I also have IBS-D, and had gallbladder out in 2000, I also take questran/cholestryamine light (it's cholestid different form) - seems to control he bile well and stop the D too. I also take .5 xanax 4x a day - never more - for anxiety which seems to worsen my IBS symptoms. Xanax might plug you up IF you do not eliminate caffeine, alcohol (diuretics) from your diet/don't get enough water and fiber! I'm not sure if I have IBS from years of bile dripping through - misdiagnoses for years and no questran, or if I have just IBS at this point. I also take vioxx for pain (and for my arthritis) exercise is essential for my stress control/symptom control plan.







I use an IBS diet too - medicines won't fix it all on your own. A low fat, high soluable fiber diet, lean proteins, cooked vegetables/without oil, breads, cereals, rices and grains (not whole grains)-they stimulate colon contractions. No gastric irritants, laxatives, gassy foods without beano - I only eat cooked insoluable fibers AFTER or mixed in with soluable. You have to do your dietary part on this. No alcohol/caffeine, carbonated drinks...if you would like my whole IBS foodplan please just ask here and I'll send it. I recommend taking dietary control of things more - be more pro-active - read the books on IBS and figure out what type of fiber soluable or insoluable works best for you. Good luck...and hey, do you know if you will be on cholestid forever? How often do you take it?


----------

